# Koralia 1050



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

So I just got my powerhead in the mail today, installed it in my 75 with my 3 rbp. They seem to love it, but I was wondering if I should set it on a timer or let it run?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

If there are deadspots for them to rest, then it can be left on all day... If there are no deadspots, then you should run it on a timer. I leave the powerhead on for my Rhoms 24/7, but at night time they go into a corner and rest... where it's calm.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

I just got one to, the water flow is great but I have an issue with noise, it seems to make a slight humming noise that you can hear when you walk into the room. Do you have the same issue?


----------



## NPJUICE (Mar 29, 2011)

Haven't noticed any noise yet, unplugged it over night.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

never had issue with mine HK powerhead, just make sure it's 100% under water


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

leave it on a 1050 definitely is not too much flow for a 75 so you are ok no worries.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

none of my Koralia's make any noise.

Welcome to the koralia club


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Mine is on all day long and I also hear a slight hum.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

My 1400 is dead silent


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Not to derail your post here NPJuice, but I was going to pickup a HK Evo for my 75g with a 7" Elong. You guys don't think that a 1050 is too much current? I've never had anything over 350, so I honestly don't have a clue. I was going to get the 750, but maybe I should step it up to the 1050?

What do you think?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree as long there are dead spots leave it on...


----------



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

as has already been said if there are dead spots leave it on. ive got my rhom in a 90g with a koralia 1400 with a few dead spots from driftwood so i just leave it on 24/7.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

In an open tank, a 1050 might be too much on a 75g. I have a couple dead spots in an open tank 110g with a 1400. Nice thing about korilias, is you can position it however you want. All depends on your setup.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Not to derail your post here NPJuice, but I was going to pickup a HK Evo for my 75g with a 7" Elong. You guys don't think that a 1050 is too much current? I've never had anything over 350, so I honestly don't have a clue. I was going to get the 750, but maybe I should step it up to the 1050?
> 
> What do you think?


Id do a 1400 in a 75g. I currently have the old series k4 (1200gph) in a 65g (48x18x18) and it is a nice flow and not overpowering.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know that any of my powerheads are doing much. When I hook the hose up to make bubbles it only flows out maybe 9". I don't think it pushes enough water to help these guys out. Couldn't tell you what kind it is, you can hook it up to to use an udergravel filter I know that, but I got it just for flow issue. I don't think it's making enough cause they don't seem to notice it or act any different. I got one in my red's shoal and one in for my manny


----------

